# Iverson to Houston for Francis? You GOT TO BE KIDDING



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

In the Philadelphia NBA 10, as well as other newspapers, a rumour has been swirling about the trade of Iverson very soon. 
The "hottest rumour in LA during AS Weekend" has been Iverson possibly being traded.

Let me say this. IF Iverson is traded, I and probably 90% of the entire City of Philadelphia will never watch a game again. The entire franchise will crumble. 

Philadelphia will become the Atlanta of the North, with attendance lowest in the league.

Jersey sales will sink, and the hottest jersey will not be an Iverson.

The entire city will become even more unhappy with the sports scene.

Billy King will be taken out( those Philly fans are crazy I am telling you).

STEVE FRANCIS? Give me a freaking break. This can't happen.
Iverson even said "I would like to end my career as a Sixer"

I am praying!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This very trade happened in the Virtual League on BBB.net. The virtual Rockets fans were quite pleased. :yes:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I dont know if Iverson is the point guard the Rockets are looking to get in exchange for Francis.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> I dont know if Iverson is the point guard the Rockets are looking to get in exchange for Francis.


i agree,is iverson even a pt guard.? i dont think jvg wants another guy who cant get the ball to the big guy.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I highly doubt it.

Francis is BYC isn't he?

This is fantasy.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

That trade would be awesome for Houston. They would win the championship if they got Iverson. Could he play point guard?

HOUSTON
pg - Iverson
sg - Mobley
sf - Jackson
pf - Cato
c - Ming


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Iverson's probably more of a point guard than Franchise is. And at any rate he's a better Shooting guard than Francis and Mobley put together.

I'd be so pissed if this happened. Why would Philly do this to their fans? Is it a salary cap situation?

WHY? Someone break it down. Explain.

If Iverson left I would never watch a Sixers game again. Effigies would be burned. Poo would be left on many a doorstep.

**** Billy King for this even being a rumor.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Let me say this. IF Iverson is traded, I and probably 90% of the entire City of Philadelphia will never watch a game again. The entire franchise will crumble.


Nope.
Even HOF Chuck was traded.



> STEVE FRANCIS? Give me a freaking break. This can't happen.
> Iverson even said "I would like to end my career as a Sixer"
> 
> I am praying!


Francis is NOT an equal value to AI in a trade!
The Sixers would be making a terrible mistake if this was to take place.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Iverson's probably more of a point guard than Franchise is. And at any rate he's a better Shooting guard than Francis and Mobley put together.
> 
> I'd be so pissed if this happened. Why would Philly do this to their fans? Is it a salary cap situation?
> ...


You are understanding what I am saying.

EVERYONE else is missing the point. This is more than just fantasy crap. This could be the fall of the sports scene in the city. This could be the destruction of one of the most famous teams in the NBA.

This can't happen!! It Just can't!


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Iverson to Houston for Francis? You GOT TO BE KIDDING*



> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope.
> ...


Chuck? Dude, you do not live in the city. It is Iverson's city. Trust me on this one, Barkley isnt worth half to the city as Iverson. AI Rebuilt this franchise. He should be the player/ owner, that is how much spirit he has brought back to the city.

You can't imagine unless you live near the city or goto games.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

If the trade does happen, though it seems unlikely, I doubt it would be straight up. If it does happen though, I expect Stevey Franchise to put up some very big scoring numbers.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> This very trade happened in the Virtual League on BBB.net. The virtual Rockets fans were quite pleased. :yes:


And the virtual Sixers fans were pissed


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Iverson to Houston for Francis? You GOT TO BE KIDDING*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> 
> Chuck? Dude, you do not live in the city. It is Iverson's city. Trust me on this one, Barkley isnt worth half to the city as Iverson. AI Rebuilt this franchise. He should be the player/ owner, that is how much spirit he has brought back to the city.
> ...


iverson's overrated, he shoots a low percentage,gets coaches fired and doesnt make his teammates better. be sure you get a good deal for him but its time to move on. hey philly fans are never going to be happy so whats the differance?


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Iverson to Houston for Francis? You GOT TO BE KIDDING*



> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> iverson's overrated, he shoots a low percentage,gets coaches fired and doesnt make his teammates better. be sure you get a good deal for him but its time to move on. hey philly fans are never going to be happy so whats the differance?



Rainman, please.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> I highly doubt it.
> 
> Francis is BYC isn't he?
> ...


I said the same thing when someone brought up a Francis and Taylor for Wallace trade. I was then refuted and told that the Rockets have a huge 6 million dollar trade exception from dealing Glen Rice to the Jazz. I think that would apply here thus making the trade work too.

-Petey


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Isn't there some rule about not being able to package that exception in a trade or something?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

hey..this is a case where change is a good thing....shake it up baby!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Isn't there some rule about not being able to package that exception in a trade or something?


I don't know, but if they assumed it could work in the Wallace trade, why not in another trade?

-Petey


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Puhleaze. Trade a SG in a PG body for another SG in a PG body.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Moved. Discuss rumours here. If this trade goes down (and I'm pretty sure it won't  ), then, by all means, discuss it in the NBA forum.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

this isnt about the player's position.

if you want it to be simply put: AI is the mayor of Philadelphia. That is his position.

That is how much he means to the city. He owns it.


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

The Wachovia Center would be burnt down to the ground if that trade goes through.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> 
> Let me say this. IF Iverson is traded, I and probably 90% of the entire City of Philadelphia will never watch a game again. The entire franchise will crumble.


It would be Nique for Danny Manning all over again for a different city on a much larger scale....

ATL is still having trouble bringing back its fans after that whole mess over a decade ago.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Cmon guys... this is almost as bad as that Mobley to Boston for Williams rumor. The objective of Gumby ball is to give the ball to Yao. Iverson is not the person you want going that. No doubt in my mind Iverson is a great player, but he is a special player who needs a team built around him. No such thing as him being a second fiddle player. 

Another rumor circulating was Francis for Baron Davis... the difference between the two? Baron is a playmaker and great in the transition game, whereas Stevie plays alot streakier than B Diddy. I really wouldn't mind that trade going down... how about sending us Wesley as well for say... Piatkowski.

Trade works with the $6.5 exception taken into consideration for Francis' BYC (explained in other thread).


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Amen to that one, Franchise. I'd love to have Davis on the team, especially seeing him in the skills competition last night.

The sad thing is, watching the all-star weekend and the Lakers game, Steve and Yao could easily lead the league in assists. To each other. Like that no-look alley-oop toss by Yao. He's got great passing hands--if he could use them constantly, and still get his shots in, Yao/Francis could be as dominating as Malone and Stockton.

All we need to do is get a good passing game going, and we're set.

But for that to happen, Steve either needs to be moved to the 2 spot or JVG needs to shove his foot down Steve's throat until he's averaging at least 8 apg. Could be done, easily.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Cmon guys... this is almost as bad as that Mobley to Boston for Williams rumor. The objective of Gumby ball is to give the ball to Yao. Iverson is not the person you want going that. No doubt in my mind Iverson is a great player, but he is a special player who needs a team built around him. No such thing as him being a second fiddle player.
> 
> Another rumor circulating was Francis for Baron Davis... the difference between the two? Baron is a playmaker and great in the transition game, whereas Stevie plays alot streakier than B Diddy. I really wouldn't mind that trade going down... how about sending us Wesley as well for say... Piatkowski.
> ...


AI lead the east with 11 assists. In the summer games he passes a bit too. He creates alot when there is talent around. AI has never played with anyone like Yao. If the Rockets with AI are winning, he will pass pass pass until his arms fall off.

-Petey


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*agreed*

I agree. 

it would be a total city disaster

this city needs to have the sports scene rise, NOT FALL.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> This could be the fall of the sports scene in the city.


So how exactly would trading away Iverson have ANYTHING to do with the Eagles, Phillies or Flyers?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

The Rockets Organization consists of many duplicate therealdeals.

I would do Francis and Ming for Iverson though. YOU CAN'T DISAGREE WITH THIS TRADE.


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat (Feb 14, 2004)

Iverson and Ming on the same team? Those are two indefensible weapons when they're on. In two or three years, when Yao comes into his own in full, they would absolutely demolish teams. Both would command double-teams... I don't even want to think about this anymore. Unless you're a Rockets fan, you hope this never happens.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> AI lead the east with 11 assists. In the summer games he passes a bit too. He creates alot when there is talent around. AI has never played with anyone like Yao. If the Rockets with AI are winning, he will pass pass pass until his arms fall off.
> ...


11 assists in an All Star game is nothing. And yes, AI has the ability to distribute the ball very well, but so does Francis. He can rack up assists on any given night he feels like playing for the team. Why it is so hard for him to stop dribbling the ball no one will ever know.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> The Rockets Organization consists of many duplicate therealdeals.
> 
> I would do Francis and Ming for Iverson though. YOU CAN'T DISAGREE WITH THIS TRADE.


why?

The rockets suck with the two of them together. Why would Philly want them?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

ESPNews has just reported that the trade has went through. Iverson to the Rockets!
















































j/k..:laugh: The rumor has been denied by the 76ers. Looks like its not happening, thank god.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

i hope that never happen


----------

